# 550's



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

was wondering if anyone has used the MB-550s 2 coil for coyotes, ?? also if using rebar stakes how long of chains and stakes would you prescribe?

Thanks Winter time in WIS>


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I've been using the MB650 4 coiled. They're great for coyotes. I don't use them in them after it gets to cold out. I switch to snares then. But the 550's should work, just get the 4 coiled ones, they are a bit faster in the cold.

xdeano


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

THX-- will do


----------

